# Aged Candles Attempt - First Go 'Round



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

These pics are my first attempt at creating fake spooky candles. After scouring the internet for how-tos and pictures of great looking candles, i finally started my own and this is the result. Let me know what yall think!

any technique/material related info is here:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=627179&postcount=13


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very cool candles Lord Homi, really great end result. You can take a bow now!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW that came up so well. Off to check out the tutorial as I'll be needing a few of these this year. Thanks!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Very cool candles Lord Homi, really great end result. You can take a bow now!


Thanks! Being that I've never done this - it's nice to get that outside opinion


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Headless said:


> WOW that came up so well. Off to check out the tutorial as I'll be needing a few of these this year. Thanks!!!


Thanks man, let me know if you have any questions and tell me what you think of the tutorial.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, you'd never know it was your first try.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Nice job, you'd never know it was your first try.


I had about 8 practice TP rolls to see how the hot glue application worked best. The rest seemed easy. Thanks spooky1 for compliment


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those look nasty! I mean that with the utmost respect. Nice work.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

looks great


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome job


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

thanks for the positive feedback everyone!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking good!


----------

